# Top 30 Spurs of All Time (top 10 countdown)



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Brought to you by mySA.com

<table border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0" width="500"><tbody><tr align="left" valign="top"><td width="166"> *30. * Stephen Jackson
*29. * Willie Anderson
*28. * Dave Corzine
*27. * Coby Dietrick
*26. * Chuck Person
*25. * Mike Gale
*24. * Gene Banks
*23. * Mario Elie
*22. * Vinny Del *****
*21. * Steve Kerr  
</td> <td width="167"> *20. * Mark Olberding
*19. * Robert Horry
*18. * Dennis Rodman
*17. * Billy Paultz
*16. * Terry Cummings
*15. * Malik Rose
*14. * Bruce Bowen
*13. * Johnny Moore
*12. * Artis Gilmore
*11. * Mike Mitchell
</td></tr></tbody></table>
#10 Alvin Robertson
I see Alvin Robertson already listed as number 10, but i can't get the article about him to post.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

What the hell?! No Will Perdue yet?! I guess that means the former Twin Tower will be cracking the Top 10.:biggrin:

Here's how I see the top 10 rounding out(Alvin Robertson already announced):

10. Alvin Robertson
9. James Silas
8. Tony Parker
7. Manu Ginobili
6. Avery Johnson
5. Sean Elliott
4. George Gervin
3. David Robinson
2. Tim Duncan
1. I'm probably missing some big name that I can't think of right now...


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

9.Rod Strikland
8.Avery Johnson
7.James Silas
6.Tony Parker
5.Manu Ginobili
4.Sean Elliott
3.George Gervin
2.David Robinson
1.Tim Duncan


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

MDIZZ said:


> 9.Rod Strikland
> 8.Avery Johnson
> 7.James Silas
> 6.Tony Parker
> ...


sounds about right, i dont know about strickland though


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

change my list take out johnson put in larry kenon


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

MDIZZ said:


> change my list take out johnson put in larry kenon


wrong...strickland for kenon

i wouldnt be surprised if avery ranks higher too :S


----------



## iceman44 (May 25, 2006)

MDIZZ said:


> 9.Rod Strikland
> 8.Avery Johnson
> 7.James Silas
> 6.Tony Parker
> ...


I pretty much agree with you, except I would have Artis Gilmore at #10, not sure if I would have Tony Parker at #6 though.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

no one feel d-rob is better than duncan?


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> no one feel d-rob is better than duncan?


Nope. Tim Duncan is the best power forward of all time and is the reason for our 3 trophies. David is probably my favorite Spurs player of all time but Tim is the better player.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> Nope. Tim Duncan is the best power forward of all time and is the reason for our 3 trophies. David is probably my favorite Spurs player of all time but Tim is the better player.


same here


----------



## iceman44 (May 25, 2006)

Rodman was an outstanding rebounder one of the best but he simply wasn't a shooter.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

#9 Paul Silas

Silas' finest season was the ABA's final season, when he averaged 23.8 points, 5.4 rebounds, 4.0 assists and 1.85 steals. Unfortunately, he suffered a broken ankle in the 1976 ABA playoffs, then blew out a knee in November of 1976, just as the Spurs were beginning their first season in the NBA. He played only 22 games in that first NBA season, only 37 the next season. NBA fans never really got to see the real "Captain Late," but his final three seasons with the Spurs produced scoring averages of 16.0, 17.7 and 17.7.

http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/...MYSA021107.08C.BKNtopspurs.silas.17955eb.html

i will post #8 tomorrow but you can peak ahead if you want


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*#8 Avery Johnson*

Johnson's list of Spurs superlatives is long. On the team's list of all-time leaders he not only ranks first in assists, but fifth in games played (644), seventh in points scored (6,486), field goals made (2,700) and field goals attempted (5,544) and fifth in steals (712).

Twice he had 20 assists in a game, second only to John Lucas' 24 for a single game.

Johnson's 789 assists in 1995-96 is the second-best season mark in club history and his average of 9.6 assists that season is fourth-best
http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/...021807.10C.BKNtop30spurs.johnson.19c12cd.html


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*#7 Larry Kenon*
Another player who helped the Spurs make a smooth transition from the ABA to the NBA, Kenon was the left hook to George Gervin's right cross in the Spurs' 1-2 scoring punch during their first four NBA seasons. Though he never led the Spurs in scoring — always No.2 behind Gervin — and does not appear in the club's all-time top 10 in games played, he ranks sixth all-time in points scored (6,733). He averaged 21.2 points per game in the four NBA seasons with the Spurs. He is one of five players in Spurs history to score more than 50 points in a game, with 51 against the Pistons on March 30, 1980, one of the last games he would play for the Spurs.
http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/.../MYSA022507.08C.BKNtopspurs.kenon.c5d0b7.html

#6 should be up tomorrow


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I thought D-Rob was a better player then Duncan. He was a lot better on the fast break in his early years, Duncan doesn't get out on the break too much imo.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i like d-rob more too, but i cant claim to remember his prime days too well. and duncan is a very good, solid defender, but i dont see him as good as those great 90s centers like hakeem and d-rob.

back to the list
*#6 Tony Parker*

Still just 24 years old, Parker has remained on a steep learning curve, his ability to penetrate and score at the rim improving each season. He shot 48.2 percent from the field in the Spurs' championship run in 2005. When his perimeter shooting began to improve in 2005-06, the result was a career-best scoring average of 18.0, a career-best shooting percentage of 54.8 and his first appearance in the All-Star Game.

This season, Parker is averaging 18.8 points and went to his second-straight All-Star Game.
http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/...YSA030407.08C.BKNtopspurs.parker.282d22a.html

looks like manu, elliot, gervin, duncan, and d-rob (in no particular order) will be rounding out the top 5.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> I thought D-Rob was a better player then Duncan. He was a lot better on the fast break in his early years, Duncan doesn't get out on the break too much imo.


I was begining to think I was the only one who thinks so. I would much rather take D-Rob in his prime over Timmy in his prime.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

how convenient. ezealan posts just as the spurs are about to go on a 10 game win streak. great timing


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*#5 Sean Elliot*

For Spurs fans, Elliott's "Memorial Day Miracle" will forever rank near the top of the franchise's greatest plays. Tip-toeing along the sideline at the Alamodome in the waning seconds of Game 2 of the Western Conference finals against Portland, Elliott managed to stay inbounds and launch a perfect 3-point shot that gave the Spurs a dramatic, 86-85 victory.

Not long after the Spurs won their first title that season, Elliott announced he had been suffering for several years from a rare kidney disorder, focal glomerulosclerosis, that required a transplant. After receiving a kidney from his brother, Noel, in August 1999, Elliott became the first pro athlete to return to action after an organ transplant when he played for the Spurs on March 14, 2000. He played 18 more games that season and 52 in 2000-01. He retired after the 2000-01 season.
http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/...SA031107.10C.BKNtopspurs.elliott.37da5ff.html


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> how convenient. ezealan posts just as the spurs are about to go on a 10 game win streak. great timing


Yeah, I jumped on mavericks bandwagon, but then they lost two in a row


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Yeah, I jumped on mavericks bandwagon, but then they lost two in a row


:nonono:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> :nonono:


I was j/k. Besides Dirk, I hate the mavs now.

I've just been busy so I haven't been on much.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*#4 Manu Ginobili*
Selected in the second round of the 1999 draft, Ginobili honed his skills in the Italian professional league before signing with the Spurs on July 18, 2002, twice named MVP of that league. He tweaked the ankle twice during his rookie season but still managed to earn second-team All-Rookie honors. More significantly, he appeared in all 24 playoff games as the Spurs secured their second NBA title. He averaged 27.5 minutes in that playoff run, and 9.4 points, 3.8 rebounds, 2.9 assists and a team-high 1.71 steals, all improvements from his regular-season marks. It was a hint that Ginobili would prove capable of elevating his play when the games mattered most.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*#3 George Gervin*

When the Spurs entered the NBA in 1976, George Gervin and guard James Silas were the team's undisputed stars, but Gervin gave the team its identity through its first 10 seasons in the league. Known throughout the basketball world, then and now, as "Ice," Gervin led the league in scoring four times, including three consecutive seasons, in 1977-78 (27.2 points per game), 1978-79 (29.6) and 1979-80 (33.1). After finishing second in 1980-81, he regained the scoring title in 1981-82 (32.1).

A unique player with a unique style, Gervin created his own shot in almost any circumstance. Rail-thin, he could run forever without losing a step. His scoring moves were creative and legendary. He was the master of the finger roll, his signature shot.

http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/...YSA032507.10C.BKNtopspurs.gervin.306a49e.html


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Without Gervin, there is no Robinson. Without Robinson, there is no Duncan. The Spurs holy trinity deserves to be numbers one through three.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*#2*









Who wants to guess #1?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

#1 *IS* DRob, so I don't care what the website says. Sorry Timmy, but you're #2.

I do agree with Girvin and Ginobili right after that though.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

i love DRob too, but tim has to be number one, otherwise this whole thing is a sham!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Timmy!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> i love DRob too, but tim has to be number one, otherwise this whole thing is a sham!


Timmy isn't even close to how great DRob was.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Timmy isn't even close to how great DRob was.


how would you compare duncan to other great PFs like malone and barkley? both of those guys were considered around robinson's level.



there were some comments on the mySA website (from readers) that i just found. Things like tony belongs above manu, gervin was better than d-rob, and manu is better than gervin


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Timmy isn't even close to how great DRob was.



Are you joking?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

MDIZZ said:


> Are you joking?


Proof that I'm right.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

3 championships, 2 mvps, 3 finals mvps, set the record for blocks in 2003 finals, dunked on ben wallace and made him collapse to the ground


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> 3 championships, 2 mvps, 3 finals mvps, set the record for blocks in 2003 finals


That would mean alot more if they were at their primes at the same time.

I will say this though- Timmy is past his prime and STILL putting up great numbers, while DRob's career was cut pretty short due to his back.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

his back? i did not know this. that explains why hes always working with that exercise ball... i thought D robs numbers were going down cuz he was letting tim take over. i think if tim wasnt there he would still put up good numbers


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

hi im new said:


> his back? i did not know this. that explains why hes always working with that exercise ball... i thought D robs numbers were going down cuz he was letting tim take over. i think if tim wasnt there he would still put up good numbers


he would have put up better numbers without tim, but he was struggling with his injury and would have never been the same as a prime d-rob.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> he would have put up better numbers without tim, but he was struggling with his injury and would have never been the same as a prime d-rob.


Bingo. Was a shame too. You think if it wasn't for his back, he'd still be on the team now? If so, how much of an impact do you think he'd have on the spurs?


----------

